# New Holland Operator Manual



## Matthew Cook (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm looking for Operator's Manual for New Holland T7.220, 235, 250, 260, 270. 

I have one, but it's pretty beat up. A digital copy would be fine. Free-to-cheap would be best. I know New Holland gives these out with proof of purchase, but I'm short in that area. 

Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Matthew, welcome to the forum.

Ebay has an Owner/Operators manual in "Like New" condition for $40, plus about $5 for S&H.


----------

